# Function einer externe JS Datei laden



## oabel5 (13. März 2007)

Hallo,
wie kann ich die Funktionen einer anderen JS Datei in meiner neuen JS Datei anwenden. Was und wo soll ich etwas deklarieren, damit mein Programm auch diese externe Funktionen erkennt?
Vielen Dank für jede Antwort.
Abel


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. März 2007)

Die "andere" JS-Datei muss *vor* der "neuen" JS-Datei im Dokument eingebunden sein, dann kannst du die Funktionen der "anderen" in der "neuen" verwenden, als ob sie in der "neuen" selbst stehen würden.


----------



## oabel5 (15. März 2007)

*Tooltips funktionieren nicht*

Hallo,
ich habe von folgender Adresse:

http://www.walterzorn.de/tooltip/tooltip.htm

die Tooltips heruntergeladen.
Wenn ich diese in meiner HTML Datei einbinde, läuft alles normal; aber wenn ich diese in eine exeterne .js Datei benutzen will, dann passiert nichts.
Ich habe folgende Zeile in meiner Script geschrieben:

document.write('<a href=" " onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;this.T_FONTCOLOR="#003399";return escape("Blabla");"> Zur Startseite</a>');

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich screiben soll, um diese Tooltips in eine andere .js Datei zu benutzen?
Ich danke für jedes Antwort.
Abel


----------



## Maik (15. März 2007)

Hi,

ich war mal so frei, den Beitrag in diesem Thema unterzubringen, da es sich hier anscheinend um das gleiche Problem handelt.


----------



## tobee (15. März 2007)

Ich geh mal davon aus, das du nicht diese Anleitung gelesen hast?


----------



## oabel5 (15. März 2007)

tobee hat gesagt.:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, das du nicht diese Anleitung gelesen hast?



Hallo,
erstmal danke für die Antwort. Ich habe diese Anleitung gelesen und ich habe folgende Zeile:

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="js/wz_tooltip.js"></script>

eine Zeile vor </body> geschrieben. 
Wie gesagt in HTML Dokument funktioniert das alles sehr gut; nur in meine externe .js Datei wird das nicht erkannt. Ich habe auch ausprobiert, diese Zeile in meiner HEAD zu schreiben, trotzdem klappt es nicht.
Ich habe auch (in meiner externe JS) folgendes versucht:
document.write('<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="js/wz_tooltip.js"></script>');
und doch passiert gar nichts.
Kannst du mir weiter helfen?.
Ich danke dir.
Abel


----------



## tobee (15. März 2007)

Wieso nicht so:

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="js/wz_tooltip.js"></script>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="js/meins.js"></script>
```


----------



## oabel5 (15. März 2007)

Hallo,
nochmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe auch schon das ausprobiert was du empfehlst, aber so funktioniert auch nicht.
Abel

*// EDIT*

Hallo Tobee,
ich screibe am besten die ganze Code, damit du mich besser verstehen kannst:

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<title>Meine HP</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
</HEAD>
<body >
<a href="index.htm" onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;this.T_FONTCOLOR='#003399'; return escape('BlaBla')"> Hier sehe ich was</a>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="js/wz_tooltip.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/MeineJS.js"></script>
</body>
</html>

Und in meiner MeineJS.js habe folgendes:

document.write('<a href=" " onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;this.T_FONTCOLOR="#003399";return escape("BlaBla");"> Hier sehe ich nichts</a>');

Vielleicht kannst du mir jetzt besser helfen, Ich Danke Dir.
Abel


----------



## tobee (15. März 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das geht:


> document.write('<a href=" " onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;this.T_FONTCOLOR="#003399";return escape("BlaBla");"> Hier sehe ich nichts</a>');


Aber dazu sind meine JavaScript Kenntnisse nicht ausreichend


----------



## oabel5 (15. März 2007)

Hallo Tobee,
ich habe gerade in ein anderem Forum erfahren, dass wahrscheinlich die Walters Tooltips nur innerhalb der HTML functionieren.
Abel


----------



## tobee (15. März 2007)

Warum willst du das eigentlich in einer JavaScript Datei ausführen lassen?


----------



## oabel5 (15. März 2007)

Was ich hier geschrieben habe, das war nur ein Beispiel. Meine eigentliche externe JS ist sehr umfangreich und ich wollte nicht unbedingt in der HTML einbeziehen.
Abel.

*// EDIT*

Hallo Tobee,
ich habe endlich mal eine Antwort auf meine Frage bekommen. Die Code muss so aussehen:
document.write("<a href=\"#\" onmouseover=\"this.T_WIDTH=200;this.T_FONTCOLOR='#003399';return escape('BlaBla');\"> Hier sehe ich was</a>");

Ich danke dir trotzdem für deine Zeit, die du dir für dieses Problem genommen hast.
Abel.


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. März 2007)

In dem Fall, dass dein eigenes Skript Elemente im Dokument erzeugt, muss deine Datei * vor* dem anderen JS(wz) stehen....denn sie benutzt ja nicht die Funktionen aus wz_tooltip.js, sondern erzeugt Elemente, welche diese Funktionen benötigen...ist nicht dasselbe.



			
				Walter Zorn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und zwar nach dem letzten HTML-Tag, das ein Tooltip enthält


...das ist in deinem Fall der Link, den du per write() ins Dokument schreibst.


----------

